# sheila's turt dump! | slots closed | READ FIRST POST! | pu: -



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

A thread for showing off all the turts I have done, and occasionally doing requests. Keep checking back for more turts and when I'm open. Working with Firealpaca and its default brushes 

*Disclaimer:* These are in no way trying to be overly realistic turtles or related species, those are made for fun and drawn as people wanted them. I have to draw with a mouse so some overly tiny deets might look a bit off. Feel free to comment and give constructive criticism but be nice and remember I'm not aiming for anatomically proper things here.

Click for the turts I have made so far!



Spoiler: as tartarugas



S?rgio Godinho turt, based on the record covers for Liberdade/? queima roupa (he's a portuguese musician among other things, google/youtube him if you're curious). Ideas by me and Dae Min. Yes I made his hair floofy because he looks cute in that







Sunset cosmos turt, made for Seroja!





Sturt the sanic turt, made for Dae Min!





Jetix turt, made for Jetix!





Princess candy turt, made for KaydeeKrunk!





Princess Shrek turt/Fiona, made for pumpkins






Pink candy turt for kianli






Arianda Grande dangerous turt for focus






Rad pepper smokin' turt for p e p p e r






Makoto turt for snoozit






Pastel uni turt for Helloxcutiee






flower crown turt for skarmoury






black/white mustache turt for FleshyBro






Jos? M?rio Branco turt






Snow White turt for Mellyjan3






lu?s c?lia turt






shila/sheila charlesworth turt






fausto bordalo dias turt






jos? "zeca" afonso turt






Naked Makoto turt, for snoozit






Zebra turt, for ZebraQueen






Kpop turt, for kianli






Roadrunner turt, for acaddict1






OC turt, for Aali







*Read the rules and reminders before you post and/or request something.*



Spoiler: Rules and Reminders



- Feel free to use them for your avatars, signatures or the like... But DO NOT remove my credit regardless if you resize or not. And if you use it off site please include either a link or a mention to this thread.
- DO NOT post requests if I am closed. These will not be made for reasons.
- DO fill out the form. Random posts with "I want x turt" will be ignored.
- I can help you resize, remove brush strokes if I forgot, make transparent and such. But please have a software such a Firealpaca etc. that can save transparent backgrounds before you ask.
- Check back regularly for updates, pick-ups and the likes.
- Please nothing too detailed, I have to draw with a mouse and some things might not turn out as you want.



*Request form:*

*Avatar or signature size:* Please state if you wish to use it for any of them, it makes things easier since I can work with a proper canvas and the picture will not be as squeezed (unless you can resize it yourself). Also if you use 100x100 or 150x100 for avatar req's 

*Reference picture:* Probably the most important thing... PLEASE include a good picture, video, poetry or whatever you want me to model the turt after, even if it's mainstream and/or popular stuff, I live under a rock.

*Color or b/w:* Simply if you want me to do it in color or work with grey-scales in your request.


```
[b]Avatar or signature size:[/b] 

[b]Reference picture:[/b] 

[b]Color or b/w:[/b]
```

*Slots:*

Closed for now!


----------



## cIementine (May 18, 2016)

can you do me a shrek princess turt?
thanks!! xoxo
(butt)


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> can you do me a shrek princess turt?
> thanks!! xoxo
> (butt)



OK JUST CAUSE YOU ARE WAIFU. ok i can try like bruh i haven't watched shrek since the 2nd film came out lmao


----------



## p e p p e r (May 18, 2016)

I need more smoking turts in my life!


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

make a pink candy turt


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> make a pink candy turt



Aight, I'll finish pumpkins then start on this. Let me know if you want anything like avatar use or sig use, otherwise I'll just use a larger canvas for more space. Also if you have any color prefs and such let me know!


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Hey Moko, check out my awesome sig. Thanks a lot bby I love it so much <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Hey Moko, check out my awesome sig. Thanks a lot bby I love it so much <3



de nada  I think yours and the S?rgio one are the one I'm most satisfied with since I tried making them the most accurate and I loved doing your sunset since I figured out how to : D


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

omg can you bless us all with a dangerous turt please


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

focus said:


> omg can you bless us all with a dangerous turt please



Ah, sure just give me some video/pic ref and I will try.

Also goddamn I think I need t make a queue post didn't know like everyone would want one XD


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> de nada  I think yours and the S?rgio one are the one I'm most satisfied with since I tried making them the most accurate and I loved doing your sunset since I figured out how to : D



Ya man I was half asleep when I saw the turt but even then I was super wowed by the sunset. You did a real good job on it that's fer sure.


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ah, sure just give me some video/pic ref and I will try.
> 
> Also goddamn I think I need t make a queue post didn't know like everyone would want one XD







something about these makes me feel like a dangerous turt.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, I experimented with the brushes and figured out sorta how to make them blend together 

Also, taking no more req's for now, here's the queue:

1. pumpkins(probably finishing today)
2. kianli
3. focus
(4. p e p p e r)

To those not obvious because I live in a cave, please send me some ref stuff otherwise I will just make turt 

- - - Post Merge - - -

aight thank you, i have lit no idea what that was but thanks i think i can make that!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 19, 2016)

Awesome work Moko. I love you turtles. Keep it up!


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I need more smoking turts in my life!



Aight I'll try doing one tiny smoking 420 one for you haha. Do you want anything specific (avatar/sig) or I'll just do a 300x300 one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aria Nook Violet said:


> Awesome work Moko. I love you turtles. Keep it up!



Thank you <3 I will try, didn't know everyone here wanted one though, oh well it will keep me busy  I wonder how many people will get the first one though xD


----------



## Fleshy (May 19, 2016)

Lov the turts!! If you're still taking requests, a mustache turt would be awesome!

(oops, just seen your post about no more requests - sorry!)


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Lov the turts!! If you're still taking requests, a mustache turt would be awesome!



Well, I was planning on doing a Jos? M?rio Branco one later but if you want one like your mayor I can try at a later date maybe, got drowned in req's now though. I will be away most of tomorrow and weekend so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@FleshyBro, it's alright it was a bit tucked in there, I'll probably go edit the first post later to make it more clear. I will see how many turts I can work on today, need to go to the mall and maybe clean for tomorrow but I will see how much time I have.


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Someone just dropped by my page to say that they find my sig adorable uwu this turt is bringing me good luck I can feel it!


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Someone just dropped by my page to say that they find my sig adorable uwu this turt is bringing me good luck I can feel it!



yeah I saw that, awesome  Just gonna finish the shell on pumpkins' turt then take a break for lunch I think -flops-


----------



## SummerHime (May 19, 2016)

Wow, those turtles are amazingly cute!

When I saw Seroja's sig I thought "ooh, a turtle with a cute drawing on its shell, this is so very creative and clever"! ^_^

He pointed me to this thread, so I'm glad I can tell you directly you are a great artist (though I haven't seen your other work, but I just looove those turtles!) Keep it up and good luck in your work


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah I saw that, awesome  Just gonna finish the shell on pumpkins' turt then take a break for lunch I think -flops-



You've got a busy day ahead of ya. Don't forget to get that code tho.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

SummerHime said:


> Wow, those turtles are amazingly cute!
> 
> When I saw Seroja's sig I thought "ooh, a turtle with a cute drawing on its shell, this is so very creative and clever"! ^_^
> 
> He pointed me to this thread, so I'm glad I can tell you directly you are a great artist (though I haven't seen your other work, but I just looove those turtles!) Keep it up and good luck in your work



Aw, thank you, glad you like them  I haven't done much other than some really weird lemon doodles for another thread and those were really messy, but yes, thank you again  I'm glad I found firealpaca cause it allows me to try new techniques and brushes rather than just working with basic Paint stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> You've got a busy day ahead of ya. Don't forget to get that code tho.



don't worry! I'll finish this shrek turt, grab some munch and then go


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> Aw, thank you, glad you like them  I haven't done much other than some really weird lemon doodles for another thread and those were really messy, but yes, thank you again  I'm glad I found firealpaca cause it allows me to try new techniques and brushes rather than just working with basic Paint stuff.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I so look forward to a Shrek turt omg!!! How would you even man, that's creativity right there!


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Yeah I had to think outside the box with the shell, based it on Fiona's green/gold dress in the end though, just gotta smooth the pattern out a bit, then it's done 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done with shrek princess turt for *pumpkins*, starting on kianli's next after coming back from mall and stuff!







here we go!

Also damn I totally need to make a Shila/Sheila Charlesworth turt at some point, damn she's a good singer v.v (ok  like 80% of tbt don't know her but still lmao)


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Starting on kianli's now, hope I can do that and focus' today!


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah I had to think outside the box with the shell, based it on Fiona's green/gold dress in the end though, just gotta smooth the pattern out a bit, then it's done
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love the braids!!! I love the dress pattern on her shell too! Now super anticipating focus' ariana turt though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

yeah i have a few ideas for that too! just finishing mr. pink candy turt first!

- - - Post Merge - - -

for *kianli*, pink candy turt. gunna start on focus' asap, just gotta wash this burn crap i got from the oven -.-






here you go, even gave him a cute kpop hairstyle : D


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> here you go, even gave him a cute kpop hairstyle : D



^rofl had to laugh at that, it is indeed a cutie pie hairdo!! A cute turt for a cute girl ^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, I just went a bit funky with that turt, and ahh looking forward to start on focus this gonna be fun


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

that is by far the cutest turt i have ever seen lol looking forward to mine !!


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

yes ya better  starting now, this gonna gonna be grande *coughbadpunsorrynotsorry*


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

god damn these grande puns are too much lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

LOL.. well yours is in making now, this gonna be fun though


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Woooohoooo done with the grande ariana turt!

here u go, *focus:*






- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'll take a break now since I need to take care of a few chores. Maybe I can start on p e p p e r's pepper smoke turt otherwise those two will have to wait for maybe tomorrow morning or next week.


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> Woooohoooo done with the grande ariana turt!
> 
> here u go, *focus:*
> 
> ...



GOD BLESS YOU I LOVE IT


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

de nada : D glad you liked it!


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah i have a few ideas for that too! just finishing mr. pink candy turt first!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AW OMG IT'S ADORABLE.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

: D glad you like it! ^^

Might start on pepper's today, have to go in about 3 hours or something though and then I will probably be mostly off until sunday but I will kick my turt back up running fer sure next week!


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

great turts 10/10 keep it up B)


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> great turts 10/10 keep it up B)



thank you i will


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

draw me a makoto turt pls <3


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

Mokooo I love what you did with the Ariana turt! She does indeed look very dangerous.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 21, 2016)

Omg I'd pay u to make a snowwhite turt <3 they are so cute! i love Seroja's too^


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Omigosh these are adorable lil turts Moko! That Ariana turt is so fab. <3

I'd love if you could do a pastel uniturt.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

Sneaking on now because I have the chance. Please let me know if you want sig/avatar size or I will make 'em 300x300. And please send me some sorta ref. pic  I'll try make a queue post again or edit first post but these have to wait until next week or tomorrow.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Something like this but using pastel colors like pink, purple blue etc. In sig size.




Spoiler: Uniturt







​


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2016)

Aaah these are so cute!! ^^
Would you consider a turtle in a flower crown? The design of the shell is up to you c:
Hope you consider, your turts are getting really popular~


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Something like this but using pastel colors like pink, purple blue etc. In sig size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you (and everyone else) taking interest in my turts, never thought it would grow this large... I'll try make some pastel turt with an unicorn horn then? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Aaah these are so cute!! ^^
> Would you consider a turtle in a flower crown? The design of the shell is up to you c:
> Hope you consider, your turts are getting really popular~



thanks c: And yeah I can try, since I have to draw with a mouse these things take some time, but yeah I will make it more organized after I've done the last posts here 

Taking no more req's after this one now just saying to future posters!

- - - Post Merge - - -

QUEUE POST/LIST.

1. p e p p e r
2. FleshyBro

1. snoozit (please give me some pic as you would want it and size prefs)
2. Mellyjan3 (same for you)
3. Helloxcutiee
4. skarmoury

TAKING NO MORE REQ'S AS OF NOW.


----------



## Stalfos (May 21, 2016)

These turts belong in an art gallery. Congrats Moko.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> These turts belong in an art gallery. Congrats Moko.



aw thank you <3 <3

And yeah i have 6 ones to do by req's and a few more musician turts I want to do for myself and Dae Min so yeah just a friendly reminder I'm not doing more as of now.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> thank you (and everyone else) taking interest in my turts, never thought it would grow this large... I'll try make some pastel turt with an unicorn horn then?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks Moko!


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

de nada, gonna start sketching on p e p p e r's one now, doing the two first since they req'd a few days ago.


----------



## Seroja (May 21, 2016)

Your turts will take over TBT soon. I'm calling it now.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> de nada, gonna start sketching on p e p p e r's one now, doing the two first since they req'd a few days ago.



yay!!!! can't wait to see my turt!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Your turts will take over TBT soon. I'm calling it now.



turts already do  

anyhow, back from weekend and all teh booze turts so gonna go with pepper's now and then do those i have ref. pics from or just know how to so the order might be like above or not. after those six not doing more req since I have a few musician turts I wanna do and i need a break i think. feel free to comment and stuff here though.
-

done with *p e p p e r*'s turt, here we go:


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

Starting on the Makoto turt for snoozit right now, I think I can do it : D Might take some time cause he has some traits but yass.

Also whoever wanted the snow white things, please let me know exactly what you want and what style and such. The others should be cool I think, I will let you know otherwise.


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> turts already do
> 
> anyhow, back from weekend and all teh booze turts so gonna go with pepper's now and then do those i have ref. pics from or just know how to so the order might be like above or not. after those six not doing more req since I have a few musician turts I wanna do and i need a break i think. feel free to comment and stuff here though.
> -
> ...



Ok but this has got to be my most favourite turt of all time hands down!

I see that lemon sis lul and... is that... turt smoking a pepper?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

yeah she wanted a halloween turt smoking a chili pepper otherwise i got free hands XD


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah she wanted a halloween turt smoking a chili pepper otherwise i got free hands XD



lul that's an amazing request and you did such a gooood job fulfilling it. Ahh almost jealous of that turt but I'm madly in love with my bby sunset turt so all is well~


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

lemon stickers for all 

haha yeah it was really fun doing it and that teeny glass of wine i'm lol'ing


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

Ok so it wass a wine glass. I had doubts because of the randomness lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

yeah she's been trolling me with portuguese wine the past weeks so yeah that's it XD lmao.

also dannggg this makoto turt was a bit challenging, just gotta get his hair right -w-


----------



## p e p p e r (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> turts already do
> 
> anyhow, back from weekend and all teh booze turts so gonna go with pepper's now and then do those i have ref. pics from or just know how to so the order might be like above or not. after those six not doing more req since I have a few musician turts I wanna do and i need a break i think. feel free to comment and stuff here though.
> -
> ...



this is so awesome!!! love that pepper lmao and a glass of vinho verde too!

but what's up with the lemon?????


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

vinho verde sempre 

what u think?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> vinho verde sempre
> 
> what u think?



I love it! Muito obrigado!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I love it! Muito obrigado!!



(ur a guy? )

de nada ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here we go with the urt for *snoozit*

please don't kill me he was a bit hard to draw bc the looks x))


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 22, 2016)

*gasp*

OMG ADGHJFNFJTJGNGB I LOVE IT!!! MY VERY OWN MAKOTO TURT!! <3 TAHNK YOU


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

Np, based the shell off the jacket and the back legs on his green shoes ^^

enjoy : D

starting on other turts in queue either later or tomorrow c:


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> (ur a guy? )
> 
> de nada ^_^
> 
> ...



damn the makoto turt looks pretty hot. good job moko, as always!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

thank you, glad y'all liked him  First time doing a more anime style of turt so I had a bit struggle with the hair and faces even though I had some ideas so glad it turned out well!


----------



## Fleshy (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for adding me to the queue! I'd love a turt with something similar to the curly mustache accessory with a black and white colour scheme (like my mayor) but really and mustache turt would be great, they're great and I can't wait to see the mustache one!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

should be doable, do you have a better pic or do you just want me to do it based off the stache and do you have any pref's for the shell? c:


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 22, 2016)

For the snowwhite turt, idk what to give as a reference hehe maybe you could just make his turt shell and colour it like her dress? I'll like it however way bc ur turtles are beautiful hehe


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> For the snowwhite turt, idk what to give as a reference hehe maybe you could just make his turt shell and colour it like her dress? I'll like it however way bc ur turtles are beautiful hehe



Like the disney character or something? (don't kill me lol I'm not into the tales business lol) but yeah I will try then!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

aight amigos, gonna do the pastel uni turt and then the snow white one and later finish the mustache one when i hear back from fleshybro (i just don't want anyone to be like 'bruh y u do dis' when i'm already done and stuff...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And as for skar's flower crown thing that should be doable too, I have a few ideas :3


----------



## skarmoury (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> aight amigos, gonna do the pastel uni turt and then the snow white one and later finish the mustache one when i hear back from fleshybro (i just don't want anyone to be like 'bruh y u do dis' when i'm already done and stuff...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And as for skar's flower crown thing that should be doable too, I have a few ideas :3



Oooh I'm excited! ^^  Thanks again Moko! Take your time~ c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Oooh I'm excited! ^^  Thanks again Moko! Take your time~ c:



Yush, gonna be a bit of challenge but I think I can do it. I remember doing the carnation in my avatar.. and the S?rgio turt they took some time ahaha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Helloxcutiee* here is your pastel uni turt!






Lemme know if you need further resizing or if you can make it out c:

Going on with req's after lunch!


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yush, gonna be a bit of challenge but I think I can do it. I remember doing the carnation in my avatar.. and the S?rgio turt they took some time ahaha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahh mannn that's a serious rival to my turt's beauty!! It's so cuteeeeee!!! Nooooooo


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

PASTEL TURTS 5 lyf.

Haha, but yeah I kinda like that one too : D Used a few diff. brushes for the shell and deets and turned out cool imo !


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> PASTEL TURTS 5 lyf.
> 
> Haha, but yeah I kinda like that one too : D Used a few diff. brushes for the shell and deets and turned out cool imo !



imo too man. Dang go open a shop now so I can spam it with orders. Gotta have one turt for every avatar + lineup combo


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Well if you want to save down the others for own use I guess you can do that, just don't remove the credit I guess :3

AHah maybe I will sometime in he future, right now I'm dang busy as it is though -w-


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

flower crown turt for *skarmoury* here you go:







Tried matching your avatar a bit but with red flowers, enjoy it!

finishing fleshybro's in a bit, just got back home so :3


----------



## skarmoury (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> flower crown turt for *skarmoury* here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaah it's so cute oh my gosh!! I love it eek thank youuu Moko c:
(If you don't mind, could I use it in the future for either sig or avatar? ^^ I'll credit you ofc!)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Yes, of course! As long as you keep the credit feel free to use it for what you want. Let me know if you need help resizing unless you know how to


----------



## skarmoury (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yes, of course! As long as you keep the credit feel free to use it for what you want. Let me know if you need help resizing unless you know how to



I'm all good, thank you so much again!! ^^
Good job on your turts, they're all so cute c: (also I just saw your Dangerous turt a few pages back and agh it's probably one of the most adorable turts I've ever seen ^^)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

de nada c:

and thank youuuuu man it was really fun to draw once i got into the groove, even listened to a few of her songs while drawing it x)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

*FleshyBro* here is your turt! Hope you like it : D I think I got the mustache and the hair so I hope you like it fancy ;D






Starting on the snow white later on then I'm not taking more req's now. Also I will probably make the first post better, as I said never thought it would grow this big


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Pssst I turned off my laptop, got into bed, and turned on my phone to get into tbt I'm hopeless tbh.

That is one fancy looking turt all black and white. Really classy! Only one more left noww!

Edit: good night for the third time lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

go to sleep!! x)) glad you liked it though!

And yep one more to go for peeps here then I'm gonna do a few ones I've been wanting to do myself!


----------



## Fleshy (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> *FleshyBro* here is your turt! Hope you like it : D I think I got the mustache and the hair so I hope you like it fancy ;D



Aw, I love it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

you're welcome! doing the last req turt in a bit, just gotta finish some chores and stuff!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Here is the last turt req I am doing for now, Snow White turt for *Mellyjan3*






TAKING NO MORE REQUESTS NOW!

If someone need help resizing, re-upload or something though I will gladly help if you forgot to mention it before or if I need to remove a misplaced brush stroke I will do that for free as well.

I have a few ideas of my own I want to draw and I need a break from requests. Might re-open sooner or later but no more for now. Feel free to comment and such still though as I post my own turts.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 23, 2016)

OH MY LORD ITS BEAUTIFUL OMG
TY FOR BLESSING ME W DIS BEAUTIFUL CREATURE ToT


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yush, gonna be a bit of challenge but I think I can do it. I remember doing the carnation in my avatar.. and the S?rgio turt they took some time ahaha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Thank you Moko! I love my pastel uni turt so much. <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

Thank you both!

Also, for everyone who got a turt now: Feel free to use it for whatever, just give me credit, or link me if it's off site or write something like "Moko from TBT Forums" or something.


----------



## Seroja (May 24, 2016)

Credited you always ouo now to wait for your own turts! Woooo must be some unique sht.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

Yeah just saying in general cause people were wondering if they could use 'em for avatars and stuff 

Haha yeah if you are into Portuguese music I guess they are XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Might start on a Jos? M?rio Branco turt today if I get time and don't feel too floppy from the heat x.x


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> Might start on a Jos? M?rio Branco turt today if I get time and don't feel too floppy from the heat x.x



Woooot!! Go eat ice cream and draw that turt~  Are you gonna be busy today?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Woooot!! Go eat ice cream and draw that turt~  Are you gonna be busy today?



I'm fresh out of ice cream I think  I think the other one we have is all nuts lol 

Not too much, might pop by the bookstore and clean up a bit but otherwise no.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

New turt is up, here's the Jos? M?rio Branco turt!







hope imgur works now, seems pb is malwared or something atm >>

this is for you, ellarella and aria nook violet!

turt based on the 'Mundo da Can??o' cover; http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-XkBw3UZVI4w/VVQaPwE6L3I/AAAAAAAAhNs/0EoYy10zkDQ/s1600/MC_capa.jpg


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> New turt is up, here's the Jos? M?rio Branco turt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg is he wearing a... turt neck shirt?  ;A; I love it that he's holding a rose haha how precious is thatt? He looks fab Moko! Especially love how you did his mustache


----------



## N a t (May 25, 2016)

I TURTally wanna be the first to request a Turt when you re-open~


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Omg is he wearing a... turt neck shirt?  ;A; I love it that he's holding a rose haha how precious is thatt? He looks fab Moko! Especially love how you did his mustache



that's a carnation XD i dont like drawing teeny flowers but yeah practice lol! thank you and yes it's a turtleneck, i posted ref pic too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> I TURTally wanna be the first to request a Turt when you re-open~



THEM TURT PUNS KILL ME

 yes i will let everyone know when i do 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and thanks everyone for liking that one, it was so fun to do xD dat stache.

and yeah i have a few more of these turts i wanna do before i re-open possibly but yeah i'll keep it going!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> New turt is up, here's the Jos? M?rio Branco turt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg this is awesome  nice mustache and _turt_leneck you made on that turt btw


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

thank you  yeah the eyes were a bit hard to do cause he has dat stare but yesss!

LMAO TOO BAD PUN KILL ME


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> thank you  yeah the eyes were a bit hard to do cause he has dat stare but yesss!
> 
> LMAO TOO BAD PUN KILL ME



No prob  and lol!

I know, I know...it was a pretty bad turt pun xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

yeah it was so fun to do though haha it turned out too cute -w- this and s?rgio turt are my faves!

yes.. TURTS GUNNA TURT


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah it was so fun to do though haha it turned out too cute -w- this and s?rgio turt are my faves!
> 
> yes.. TURTS GUNNA TURT



Yeah, that turt was pretty cute  and hairy too


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah, that turt was pretty cute  and hairy too



lmaoo yes poofy hair! hoping to start on the other doods soon :3


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

much turt such wow


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Glitchy thread again.. anyways hope I can start on more when I have time and I like how alike that latest turt is xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> much turt such wow



tyvm : D


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

Oh yeah haha I guess it does look more like carnations than roses darn these two look so alike!! Also hey, loving your new sig!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Oh yeah haha I guess it does look more like carnations than roses darn these two look so alike!! Also hey, loving your new sig!



Yeah, I need to practice on flowers but it's supposed to be a carnation, also I draw roses a completely different way. I can show you sometimes if I do a rose turt ^^

Yeah ahah that turt is way too cute, I love his angry-cute looks! thanks!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Sketching on a Lu?s C?lia turt at the moment so hopefully I can get it up later or earlier tomorrow!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Here's the Lu?s C?lia turt! Based in on this cover; http://ring.cdandlp.com/skeudagogo/photo_grande/114690688.jpg  but i gave him a diff shirt and a guitar!






I have a few more of those I will do plus I might be busy next week but I will get this shack with req's up and running sometime!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> Here's the Lu?s C?lia turt! Based in on this cover; http://ring.cdandlp.com/skeudagogo/photo_grande/114690688.jpg  but i gave him a diff shirt and a guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one word: wow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is like the best turt so far. should set as your sig


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

ooo thank you  maybe i should rotate between the turts or something ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (May 26, 2016)

Such majestic turtles.
These are all super cute!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

yea, you should definitely rotate. showcase all your turts.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Schnitzel said:


> Such majestic turtles.
> These are all super cute!



thank you lots <3

@snoozit yeah i should or make a proper gallery somewhere :0


----------



## Seroja (May 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> Here's the Lu?s C?lia turt! Based in on this cover; http://ring.cdandlp.com/skeudagogo/photo_grande/114690688.jpg  but i gave him a diff shirt and a guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hot diggity! I think this might be the BEST turt you've made to date. gimme it! lol. damn it's so hot! Goodbye Sergio turt. Hello Luis turt! 



Moko said:


> thank you lots <3
> 
> @snoozit yeah i should or make a proper gallery somewhere :0



please update the op and line all your turtles nicely. that'll attract future customers for sure.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

yeah I will I'm just so lazy and photobucket is infected atm so I have to reupload everything to imgur for it but yes I will certainly do once I have time.

feel free to use it and nah sergio is still my turtman


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Seems pb is not into those crappy popups so I can get in and fix my first post! 

Also doing a Shila/Sheila Charlesworth turt next I think ^^v


----------



## etsusho (May 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> Here is the last turt req I am doing for now, Snow White turt for *Mellyjan3*



So cute!  I've always loved turtles.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

etsusho said:


> So cute!  I've always loved turtles.



thank you and good find : D 

yeah they are fun to make, especially those two last ones I made and the first one in my first post 

And yeah I will probably fix the first post tomorrow or saturday depending a bit


----------



## Aali (May 26, 2016)

so this is where the turts are born


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

Aali said:


> so this is where the turts are born



yes, totally peaceful turts invading tbt


----------



## Aali (May 27, 2016)

I'll be back when the requests are open


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Aali said:


> I'll be back when the requests are open



ay welcome back by then, then 

Also gonna start on the Sheila turt. Probably basing it off the 'Lenga-lengas e segredos' album cover. Maybe I'll add a power drill xD


----------



## Seroja (May 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> ay welcome back by then, then
> 
> Also gonna start on the Sheila turt. Probably basing it off the 'Lenga-lengas e segredos' album cover. Maybe I'll add a power drill xD



Woooot! Will it be done by tonight?


----------



## Fleshy (May 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> Here's the Lu?s C?lia turt! Based in on this cover; http://ring.cdandlp.com/skeudagogo/photo_grande/114690688.jpg  but i gave him a diff shirt and a guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, this turt is super cute!! The little guitar is great! (you've done so many now, wow)


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Woooot! Will it be done by tonight?



I hope, just have to finish the shell and fix her facial expression i think i started coloring earlier so ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



FleshyBro said:


> Aw, this turt is super cute!! The little guitar is great! (you've done so many now, wow)



thanksss  i like it too glad i got the face right i suck at those really lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

time for the shila/sheila charlesworth turt! based on the album cover for her 2nd/last record; lenga-lengas e segredos: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aWnJSfie9u4/TUy2PCaJ0DI/AAAAAAAAALE/hlFZ3smydn4/s320/folder.jpg






enjoy ayyy..also i have like at least 2 more turts i wanna do so you gotta hold on


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Edited/updated first post, will add a req form later when i start req's again!


----------



## N a t (May 28, 2016)

YAS! Can I PLEASE get a Turtwig turt!?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Not open yet, but yeah make sure to stay tuned for updates!


----------



## N a t (May 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> Not open yet, but yeah make sure to stay tuned for updates!



Oh I feel silly, I thought I saw a post somewhere that said... My bad... -0-


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Oh I feel silly, I thought I saw a post somewhere that said... My bad... -0-



ah no problems i still have two at least i wanna do before i reopen :3


----------



## Seroja (May 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> time for the shila/sheila charlesworth turt! based on the album cover for her 2nd/last record; lenga-lengas e segredos: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aWnJSfie9u4/TUy2PCaJ0DI/AAAAAAAAALE/hlFZ3smydn4/s320/folder.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ayy mama! I love her shell dress! loving her hair as well! woooo what next?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

Fausto or Jos? "Zeca" Afonso, haven't decided which one to do first :3

wooo thanks


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2016)

Boop. Just wanna say I will be quite busy this week due to mostly watching that doggy and other stuff so I will see when I have time to draw and stuff properly, but yes keep checking back!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

Boopers man. Drawing on the Fausto turt right now so hopefully I can get it done tonight or later this week.


----------



## Mints (Jun 1, 2016)

ahh your stuff is really cute <3!!! i can't wait till ur accepting requests again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

Mints said:


> ahh your stuff is really cute <3!!! i can't wait till ur accepting requests again.



<3 thank yoooou  Yeah I'm gonna finish this turt and another then I will see how much RL time I have on it, shouldn't bee too much of a hassle though since I don't think I need to work next week what I know  of.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's the Fausto Bordalo Dias turt, or just Fausto turt:







Just one more Zeca turt before I will hopefully open the shack again! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Inspiration was this song and image: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5G3oO6tkkc


----------



## Aali (Jun 3, 2016)

I've been stalking this thread to see when requests will re-open

what am i doing with my life .--.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

Aali said:


> I've been stalking this thread to see when requests will re-open
> 
> what am i doing with my life .--.



someone really wants the t


----------



## Aali (Jun 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> someone really wants the t



omfg XD I almost spit out my lemonade


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Aali said:


> omfg XD I almost spit out my lemonade



de nada XD But I hope I can start on the last turt tonight or something unless someone drags me out lol.


----------



## Aali (Jun 4, 2016)

#turtnation


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

Aali said:


> #turtnation



always. Also one more turt before I'm gonna reopen and fix the first posts with all the necessities


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 5, 2016)

i cant wait for my naked makoto turt!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i cant wait for my naked makoto turt!!!



i bet you can't. good news, coming verrrry soon 

Also, this means I'm done with my last turt I wanted to do for myself, a turt in honor of the late Jos? "Zeca" Afonso. With that, I will arrange slots and a req form and all that very soon, asap I can be free to do that.






RIP 1929-1987


----------



## Seroja (Jun 5, 2016)

ooooh omg he looked like adam sandler when he was younger owo

and man I love what you did with the hair! really looks like his and the glasses are so cuteeeeeee!!


----------



## Aali (Jun 5, 2016)

*turtnation intensifies*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

Seroja said:


> ooooh omg he looked like adam sandler when he was younger owo
> 
> and man I love what you did with the hair! really looks like his and the glasses are so cuteeeeeee!!



Haha I see what you did there sissss 

<3 Yeah I based it on him in general so yeah google Zeca if you are interested ^^ thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aali said:


> *turtnation intensifies*



: D frick yes. Probably getting stuff up this week depends on how busy I get ah


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> Here's the Fausto Bordalo Dias turt, or just Fausto turt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this one!


----------



## Dy1an (Jun 6, 2016)

these look pretty good
most of my art is bad tbh


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> Here's the Fausto Bordalo Dias turt, or just Fausto turt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok this one looks super cool!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

when this come back
im requesting one


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> when this come back
> im requesting one



shouldn't be too long.. just need to plan the request form and how many slots i can take at once, they take a while to make and sadly i have a real life lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also thank you everyone for liking my turts and stuff they are so fun to make, even if they take a while since I draw with a mouse and some facial expressions and flowers take a while...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

Been working a bit on first post, sorry for long potato post but yeah get the idea c: Will open verrrry soon.


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

ISit ok if I make a turtnation sign O_O


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> ISit ok if I make a turtnation sign O_O



I guess it is? xD Do you want to use any of my turts? If so just keep the credits :3


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> I guess it is? xD Do you want to use any of my turts? If so just keep the credits :3



I will


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> I will



Yeah, good :3 Art thefts are the worst tbh -_-


----------



## chapstick (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you make mayors into turts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Do you make mayors into turts?



I can try when I'm open, just give me a good and clear reference picture/screenshot/whatever of it so I can work with it properly when slots are open c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

OPEN!

Yush, thread re-opened and slots are open. Taking five req's/slots at a time. Starting with snoozit's naked Makoto turt!

READ FIRST POST

Don't forget to fill out the form as detailed as you can for best results.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

*Avatar or signature size:* Please state if you wish to use it for any of them, it makes things easier since I can work with a proper canvas and the picture will not be as squeezed (unless you can resize it yourself). 
Any size it's ok I'm actually gonna print it and put it on my drawings of zebras  nothing else

*Reference picture:* Probably the most important thing... PLEASE include a good picture, video, poetry or whatever you want me to model the turt after, otherwise I will just go free hands bananas. Also even if it might be something mainstream/popular, please give me something cause I live under a rock.
ehh it's not much bit sort off because you know me zebras

 

*Color or b/w:* Simply if you want me to do it in color or work with grey-scales in your request.

I have no idea just make a zebra turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Aight and I will edit that html thing lol why did it keep the text

and yes I will add you!


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

Must 


Get


To



A computer


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2016)

Sig size
Galaxy turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Sig size
> Galaxy turt



Can you please fill out the form and/or specify more in detail unless you want something totally random?


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

*Avatar or signature size:* signature size

*Reference picture:* x

*Color or b/w:* color


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> *Avatar or signature size:* signature size
> 
> *Reference picture:* x
> 
> *Color or b/w:* color



adding you :3!


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 7, 2016)

*Avatar or signature size:* 
Sig Size
*Reference picture:* 


*Color or b/w:*
Color


Thanks so much for attempting this roadrunner turt


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> adding you :3!



yay! can't wait to see my mint yoongi turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

acaddict1 said:


> *Avatar or signature size:*
> Sig Size
> *Reference picture:*
> View attachment 174402
> ...



adding : D


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

*Avatar or signature size:* Sig

*Reference picture:* http://toyhou.se/419057.satoshi-kajir#1474787 (the backpack is optinal)

*Color or b/w:* Color please


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Aali said:


> *Avatar or signature size:* Sig
> 
> *Reference picture:* http://toyhou.se/419057.satoshi-kajir#1474787 (the backpack is optinal)
> 
> *Color or b/w:* Color please


adding you! 

With that, first batch of slots are full and closing req's while I finish them all!


----------



## Seroja (Jun 7, 2016)

whatttttttt all taken already?? man your turt thread is so popular ;A;

I didn't even notice it was open...... have to stay on alert. gotta be alert yo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Haha yeah they go fast.. gotta bring the lub- nevermind.


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

I thought I wasn't gonna make it. I saw this when requests were 1st open but i was on my phone not my pc


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

You just made it : D!

Working on snoozit's naked makobabe turt atm ^_^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

I did it in my phone because today I won't be home for a long while so yeah phone jajaja


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 7, 2016)

you'll be rich if you actually charge people for these turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> I did it in my phone because today I won't be home for a long while so yeah phone jajaja



ah i see :3
glad i remembered my afternoon coffee kkkkkkkk i need to draw turtsss

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> you'll be rich if you actually charge people for these turts



yeah, true :0

well as long as i can buy 12 red carnations im good tho haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

morning guys! sooo hot naked makoto turt stuff incoming:







 enjoy it

gonna start on the zebra turt soon-ish!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

well i think im going blind (just jk im not gonna go blind)
but cant wait for my zebra turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> well i think im going blind (just jk im not gonna go blind)
> but cant wait for my zebra turt



hehe 

and yesss will make lunch and maybe go outside for a bit cause it's hot af in here at the moment lol :| then i will start on ittt ~~


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> morning guys! sooo hot naked makoto turt stuff incoming:



OMG ADHNIRNGDMFNIRTNMDLSNRNTNDFMSAABJ  IM DONE WITH MY LIFE RIP <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

;D;D glad you love itt ah it was really fun to do and always nice trying out new poses and stuff for it yes ;D


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

i wonder how it will look if it has his shell in the back but it was naked
jejeje


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> i wonder how it will look if it has his shell in the back but it was naked
> jejeje



xD could be cool to make as well.. kkkkkkk but yeah that thing was hottt yesss


----------



## Seroja (Jun 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> morning guys! sooo hot naked makoto turt stuff incoming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmaoooo you actually did it!!!!!!! much muscular turt hurrrrr


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

Seroja said:


> lmaoooo you actually did it!!!!!!! much muscular turt hurrrrr



well of course  i had to plan it a bit differently but sure doable yesss


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

Zebra turt going good, should be done either later or early tomorrow!

Also a side note, I will most likely be away most of tomorrow and friday due to some extra work coming up qith my friends' dog so I will not be able to draw by then, but I will continue asap after that!


----------



## Aali (Jun 8, 2016)

I have no idea who Mak-HOLY NAKED TURT MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYEAH


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

^of course y'all want the t 

but yeah i obviously can't draw male parts so yeah that's as far as i can draw lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Zebra turt going good, should be done either later or early tomorrow!
> 
> Also a side note, I will most likely be away most of tomorrow and friday due to some extra work coming up qith my friends' dog so I will not be able to draw by then, but I will continue asap after that!



Take your time moko no rushing
An Artist Take time


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Take your time moko no rushing
> An Artist Take time



Yeah I don't have too much left so it's alright, and yeah just writing that since I probably won't be able to draw tomorrow and most friday :3 afaik now


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 9, 2016)

Moko, u turt, ik that slots are filled, but i have a hefty chunk of change if i can get firsties on the next open slot


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Moko, u turt, ik that slots are filled, but i have a hefty chunk of change if i can get firsties on the next open slot



ohh yes maybe you will 

also gonna finish the zebra turt now and then i will probably going still but i will keep you updated ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

For ZebraQueen, a zebra turt!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

Maybe I can actually start on the third one turt later on, seems I'm not going after all hurr hurr sicknesses.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Moko;6603586

For ZebraQueen said:
			
		

> http://i.imgur.com/d1eoK3I.png[/img]




I love it <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

you're welcome, glad you liked it 

gonna start on kianli's now ^^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

And I really like that you add like a small background if how a savanna must look like
All barren with some few leaves


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

thank you 

and hmm this korean turt gonna be a bit challenging with the deets and face but i will do ittt ~~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

for kianli, your kpop dude turt (sorry i have no idea who that guy is don't kill me lulsss)


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> for kianli, your kpop dude turt (sorry i have no idea who that guy is don't kill me lulsss)



omg he's adorable thx so much!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

de nada ^^

glad you enjoyed him !

I'll see if I have the urge to draw more later otherwise I will start on that roadrunner thing tomorrow ^^


----------



## Seroja (Jun 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> for kianli, your kpop dude turt (sorry i have no idea who that guy is don't kill me lulsss)



possibly the cutest turt you've ever made mate! too adorable >///<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 10, 2016)

10/10 on all turts. You are the best turt manufacturer ever


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 10/10 on all turts. You are the best turt manufacturer ever



always bby <3

@seroja awww thanks neesan <3

and gonna try start on the roadrunner turt later on today just morning here still  ^^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

cant wait for the slot to open
i want a turtle with angels wings 
an angel turtle


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

dang this is getting popular  better keep going sanic fast


----------



## Seroja (Jun 10, 2016)

go daemin fast sis!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Seroja said:


> go daemin fast sis!



gee thanks now i miss her even more sadly i can't afford going to china


----------



## Seroja (Jun 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> gee thanks now i miss her even more sadly i can't afford going to china



*smacks head* I'm srry bb it's a joke cos Tardis once used Dae as an adjective like that ;A; INSTALL SKYPE


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

ye i knooooow and i know i should! also turt going well i think doing the coloring and stuff now, the tail was a bit hard cause it turned of kinda flooofy but yeah looking good!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Aaand roadrunner turt done! I had to sacrifice the wing and body stuff so they look more balanced on a turt shell but otherwise I think I nailed it p good 







Let me know if you need further resizing  and hope you like it!


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Aaand roadrunner turt done! I had to sacrifice the wing and body stuff so they look more balanced on a turt shell but otherwise I think I nailed it p good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome! You definitely nailed it. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you, had to redo the beak a few times because it's certainly.. peculiar but yeah glad you like it


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

Can I request a shin chan turt once your slot is free? You can use any of the refs in my signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Sicatiff said:


> Can I request a shin chan turtle? You can use any of the refs in my signature.



you have to wait until I am open, but please fill out the form when I am and I will add you by then if there are slots open!


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

*Avatar or signature size : avatar *
*Reference picture : sig *
*Colour or b/w : colour *

Thanks for considering


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Still not open lol. 

Anyways will try doing the last slot of this batch tomorrow :3


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh i thought you asked me to fill out the form in the meantime


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

Ah, no I'm not gonna keep track of random people posting when it's closed


----------



## Seroja (Jun 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> Aaand roadrunner turt done! I had to sacrifice the wing and body stuff so they look more balanced on a turt shell but otherwise I think I nailed it p good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well dang it I'll be!! that turt be looking radical! wow sis you never fail to impress me with your turt skillz! road runner turt looks amazing!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

ayy thanks sis and ye the next one gonna be a bit challenging because the deets i think but yeah i'll try doing ittt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

Aali's turt done!






Jeebus this must have been the most challenging thing so far due to the deets man, hope you like it still -w-'

With that, first slot batch closed. I will keep it closed a while more since I need to re-organize first posts and add my turts. Requests posted while closed will not be made.


----------



## Aali (Jun 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> Aali's turt done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you he is so adorable!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

You're most welcome !


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Moko I must ask you 
Could you make 2 for me
It's from one of my favorite shows <3
Il fill the order when you open again


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll doing one each per batch but yea feel free to come back once open :3

I will probably keep it closed until later next week because I'll be a bit busy and such, but ya :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2016)

still a bit busy, but i will open again soon ..and im away atm so i cant draw :3


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm waiting for the day I can join the elite turt gang and can request one for me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> I'm waiting for the day I can join the elite turt gang and can request one for me



 i hope soon, just been away and kinda busy this week and stuff :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Hoping to reopen on Tuesday earliest depends on how busy I get. Damn I really wanna get back into drawing!


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Hoping to reopen on Tuesday earliest depends on how busy I get. Damn I really wanna get back into drawing!



I JUST NOTICED YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME OH OK


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Aali said:


> I JUST NOTICED YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME OH OK



Grats to you  And yeah going to a concert and stuff tomorrow so probs won't have time so yeah tuesday maybe i hope!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2016)

Jeebus, sorry if I've been off the thread for a bit, been busy & holiday crap here so had no time to draw ;u; I really wanna keep going drawing for goys so hold out a bit more ;;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

more naked makoto please lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

: D haha if i have some time and motivation definitely haha!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

An "off the slots" turt I did, mainly for BluePikachu47 since they wanted a Totoro turt!







Also idek if I can do more before I go on holidays but I did this just to get back in the drawing mojo again


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Back from boring af vacation aye. Hopefully I can open slots soon unless I get too busy again -w-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

ayy amigos, boop.

stupid mom being rude with vacation so i hardly have time to draw meh. o well admire my creations 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ayy amigos, boop.

stupid mom being rude with vacation so i hardly have time to draw meh. o well admire my creations


----------

